
Being poor now just leads to being more poor later - eevilspock
https://twitter.com/tayzonday/status/1020003667921940480?s=21
======
squirrelicus
Insofar as being poor is evidence of

\- no full time job

\- children out of wedlock

\- not graduating high school

Okay sure.

But if you don't do those three things, you have a 2% chance of being poor.

[https://www.brookings.edu/opinions/three-simple-rules-
poor-t...](https://www.brookings.edu/opinions/three-simple-rules-poor-teens-
should-follow-to-join-the-middle-class/amp/)

The modern narrative of "poor stay poor" parrotted these days lacks quite a
bit of nuance.

------
eevilspock
Also known as the Matthew Effect.

The comments are worth reading.

